# Alice In Chains



## AcetoBalsamico (29 Settembre 2012)

La domanda è semplice, volevo solo sapere se qualcuno di voi li conosceva.. E se si, cosa ne pensavate! 

Grazie!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (29 Settembre 2012)

semplicemente magnifici!


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2012)

Grandissimi


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Settembre 2012)

Grande band è nettamente migliore di altre band che hanno avuto più successo di loro, come ad esempio i Nirvana.


----------



## Freddy Manson (29 Settembre 2012)

Immensi. Lo sono stati - nonostante i problemi personali - quando avevano come vocalist Layne Staley ave: ), ed è da considerarli tutt'ora immensi visto che, a distanza di 14 anni, sono stati in grado di ritornare dal nulla e sfornare un album BELLISSIMO come _Black Gives Way to Blue_, dedicato peraltro al compianto Layne.

Cantrell 

Infine

http://youtu.be/QoHsR4IlUk8
http://youtu.be/3q0TRS720Xg

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Tra l'altro oggi sono 20 anni esatti dall'uscita di _Dirt_...


----------



## alexandre (29 Settembre 2012)

grandissimi, è un bel pezzo che non li ascolto, "jar of flies" di gran lunga il mio preferito


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (30 Settembre 2012)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Immensi. Lo sono stati - nonostante i problemi personali - quando avevano come vocalist Layne Staley ave: ), ed è da considerarli tutt'ora immensi visto che, a distanza di 14 anni, sono stati in grado di ritornare dal nulla e sfornare un album BELLISSIMO come _Black Gives Way to Blue_, dedicato peraltro al compianto Layne.
> 
> Cantrell
> 
> ...



E' proprio per quello che ho aperto la discussione :')


----------



## Hammer (30 Settembre 2012)

Dirt


----------



## admin (30 Settembre 2012)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Grande band è nettamente migliore di altre band che hanno avuto più successo di loro, come ad esempio i Nirvana.



Concordo.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (17 Novembre 2012)

Oggi mi sto ascoltando Dirt a ruota, mamma mia.


----------



## Prinz (21 Novembre 2012)

Dirt è tra le cose più crude e toccanti che abbia mai sentito. Layne è così lucido nel descrivere la propria miseria da farmi paura


----------

